# You've got to look at this... Radio Shack fans!



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

check it out: Vintage Realistic hollow body 335 copy electric guitar | eBay
I knew Heathkit sold guitars but I never saw a Realistic guitar. Not a bad looking axe if I may say so.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

hmmm are you sure that Realistic badge isn't added after, like off an amp or radio or whatever? Tis a not bad looking axe, very similar to Japanese imports of its era,


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Apparently there was a "Realistic" brand...a subdivision of Univox...

It's on page 77 of this 1969 Radio Shack catalog...$49.95 and $89.95...

1969 Radio Shack Catalog

Craigslist Vintage Guitar Hunt: Vintage Realistic (Univox) 335 copy in Oakland CA for $100


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats wild


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

It did say made in Japan behind the headstock... Unfortunately, this axe probably won't be "cool" for another, oh, say, ten years?
I've always found it funny to see guitars sold by companies who have nothing to do with musical instruments. Like this, Heathkit, or I don't know.. I'm one of those who likes old stuff, or the common brands everyone else likes... I wonder which Japanaese company actually made this one... Oh wait, somebody answered that: Univox!

Today I drove by a garage sale and from the corner of my eye I *thought* I saw an old black-tolex covered combo amp... so I drove by again, this time a bit slower, and saw it was...

a TV.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't remember Radio Shack in Canada even coming close to what they stocked in the US stores.

Great ad on the page before the guitars..."Now Everyone can own a Standard Desk Telephone". Certainly been one of my dreams just like many of you. hwopv


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

bobb said:


> I don't remember Radio Shack in Canada even coming close to what they stocked in the US stores.


 how true... I had a US catalog a friend gave me and I saw all these electronic components that were not at all available in our stores... why?


bobb said:


> Great ad on the page before the guitars..."Now Everyone can own a Standard Desk Telephone". Certainly been one of my dreams just like many of you. hwopv


Wow. we've come a log way...
today it's "now everyone including those who don't need one can own a cell phone(or two)"

the only other time I remember Radio Shack selling an electric guitar was in the 1990 catalog. They sold this plastic guitar made by Casio, it was like a synth guitar, I don't even know if it had a stadard pickup, but I thought it looked "cool" at the time. I also had no idea what a real guitar looked like. Once I saw the ES-335 Marty played in Back to the future shortly after, I fell in love with the electric guitar...

And yes, I know they didn't get the ES-335 out until 1958...


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool post on Radio Shack guitars. That store was a gadget paradise when I was a kid. I don't ever remember seeing any "real" guitars there though, of course I was born the year of this catalog so...go figure. I do have a Radio Shack Realistic Concertmate MG1 that is a MOOG synthesizer. They did have some cool stuff.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I think I saw my stereo speakers in that catalog---well, an earlier version of them--possibly.

I know they're not that old...


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Interesting guitar, I'm not too sure about those clear bezels though, are they after-market? Judging by jimi's pics they just might be.


----------



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

Johnny said:


> Cool post on Radio Shack guitars. That store was a gadget paradise when I was a kid. I don't ever remember seeing any "real" guitars there though, of course I was born the year of this catalog so...go figure. I do have a Radio Shack Realistic Concertmate MG1 that is a MOOG synthesizer. They did have some cool stuff.


I've actually got one of those. At first it seemed like a one trick pony, but we now use it on just about every record in some way...very fun piece of gear. 

I'm a sucker for old Japanese weird guitars too...I've got an old Univox P-bass copy too that is really awesome.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

p_wats said:


> I've actually got one of those. At first it seemed like a one trick pony, but we now use it on just about every record in some way...very fun piece of gear.


Not too many notes though, eh!?



p_wats said:


> I'm a sucker for old Japanese weird guitars too...I've got an old Univox P-bass copy too that is really awesome.


With a tree-trunk neck, I suppose? (I read that somewhere)

I just think ti took the japanese a LONG TIME to get the aesthetics right, like, seriously, huge-ass pickup rings on a filter-tron type pickup on a les paul copy? Or the way they did their Mosrite style curves on those weird yamah guitars? I guess it's just not for me! 
However, brands like Westone, and Ibanez when they came out with their models after 1979, now that was cool... I love the Ibanez artist and the Iceman was just, like, GodZILLa! It was like, let's see if we can make something as cool as the Explorer... And they did!


----------



## hasse42davel (Nov 27, 2021)

It's a nice guitar for evening plunking. Bought it from my brother in the 80s and almost immediately removed the whammy bar which refused to go back to the correct pitch. Has an "adjustable" neck so I've been calling it my rubber neck axe, it was probably for those with fret buzz problems and has given me many years of enjoyment otherwise. Doesn't see an amp much but works well with my little Crate box. Top of the neck has a Gibson style swoop but they hadn't heard of it so the Asian knockoff theory is likely correct. It was a good investment.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

hasse42davel said:


> It's a nice guitar for evening plunking. Bought it from my brother in the 80s and almost immediately removed the whammy bar which refused to go back to the correct pitch. Has an "adjustable" neck so I've been calling it my rubber neck axe, it was probably for those with fret buzz problems and has given me many years of enjoyment otherwise. Doesn't see an amp much but works well with my little Crate box. Top of the neck has a Gibson style swoop but they hadn't heard of it so the Asian knockoff theory is likely correct. It was a good investment.



You just replied to a ten your old post, ffs.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> You just replied to a ten your old post, ffs.


So did you.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> So did you.



No, I replied to a post made today.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

j/k


----------

